# New member from Mississippi Gulf Coast



## Randy Pierce (Jun 25, 2018)

Recently moved to MS from Beaufort SC. Just recently purchased my first Micro ( Gheenoe LT25 ). Spent all last year trying to familiarize myself with maps and water ways from Biloxi to Pascagoula. I’m definitely looking to connect with some members here that are familiar with the waters and shallow flats around MS. I don’t see many MicroSkiff owners. Mainly bay boats anchored down bottom fishing. Happy to be a member and looking forward to connecting with people.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Good to have you here, and a sweet lookin' Gheenoe!


----------



## Randy Pierce (Jun 25, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> Good to have you here, and a sweet lookin' Gheenoe!


Thank you and glad to be here. Can’t believe I have just now found out about the forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Randy Pierce (Jun 25, 2018)

KimmerIII said:


> We fish all the time from the AL/MS state line to Pass Christian and focus mainly on the marsh from Oct to March. The northern Gulf Coast is the best redfishery in the world. We are always looking for people that enjoy going and can pole a boat, throw a line, and have a good time.
> 
> Check us out on facebook or Instagram under Gulf Coast Fly Fishing School


Checked out the Instagram. I noticed someone from the page has fished in Georgetown SC. I’ve always heard of place around there called Bulls Bay. When I lived in SC I only got word of mouth how plentiful it was but never got a chance to fish it. Looking to make a trip next weekend if the weather permits. Any of you guys plan on fishing?


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

We are probably going to venture over and check out what the water looks like this weekend. It is still a bit early but the marsh season should turn on here in the next 6-8 weeks or so. You will know for sure when it does because the carpetbaggers show back up from Florida, Montana, etc to bring their clients down here.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome from the panhandle of FL


----------



## Randy Pierce (Jun 25, 2018)

KimmerIII said:


> We are probably going to venture over and check out what the water looks like this weekend. It is still a bit early but the marsh season should turn on here in the next 6-8 weeks or so. You will know for sure when it does because the carpetbaggers show back up from Florida, Montana, etc to bring their clients down here.


Looking like Rain Saturday but hopefully the wind will stay down. I’m going to check out a few cuts in Davis Bayou while the water is up. If y’all are close by, give me a shout. Will be the only Blue Gheenoe on the water.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

we got rained out. Talked to a few folks that hit chadelier and it was okay. October is when things will start getting better.


----------



## Randy Pierce (Jun 25, 2018)

KimmerIII said:


> we got rained out. Talked to a few folks that hit chadelier and it was okay. October is when things will start getting better.


Funny story. My wife’s words “fish don’t bite when it rains”... As soon as the rain started I noticed a wake about 5 feet from my boat. I pitched to the first wake and within a second of my lure hitting the water I was broken off. Threw a Matrix shad at this one and finally landed it after about a 10 minute battle. 10 lb Fluoro with 10 lb braid. Usually let em go but part of the deal was fresh fish tacos for dinner.


----------

